# Habistat pulse thermostat not working after blown bulb holder.



## Hovercroft (May 31, 2012)

So my bulb holder fried the other day. I've replaced the bulb holder and replaced the fuses on both the thermostat and bulb holder. It heats up but it doesn't regulate. The red light is solid even if I turn it right down to the lowest setting. So it currently is sitting at 36 degrees instead of 32. I've read it could be the triac something or other. Is it fixable, or is it done for? I've ordered an AHS 500 now as i've been looking at getting one anyway. But if I can save the pulse thermostat it would be good as a spare.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Email [email protected]. Habistat have an excellent feedback for carrying out repairs. I've not had to contact them, but there are several posts on here.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Stephen P said:


> Email [email protected]. Habistat have an excellent feedback for carrying out repairs. I've not had to contact them, but there are several posts on here.


They have absolutely fantastic customer service. I sent 2 of mine away. They came back a couple of days later all fixed.


----------



## Hovercroft (May 31, 2012)

Thanks. Will give them an email.


----------

